# Battery and R/C Installation



## cgpiper (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi, folks. I'm new to G Scale and have just installed my first iteration of outdoor layouts after making several adjustments during my initial learning curve.

I want to go into battery operation as soon as possible, now that I know the issues between live rail and dead rail operations. If this note needs to go into the R/C forum, please let me know, otherwise...

I have 4 locomotives that I've picked up over the past several months, none of them spectacular, but all in good working order on my small layout. My question is, of these four, what would be the best candidate for conversion to battery power? Or with these, does it make any difference? If there's no room in the loco I will be putting the batteries in a trailing car.

I was going to post photos but then realized I can't do that as a new guy. Anyway, three of the locos are older Bachmann 4-6-0 steam, and an LGB 2020 steam.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Welcome.

Which R/C protocol are you considering: DCC, Revolution, RailBoss, RCS, etc. and are you considering sound?

Which of the Bachmann engines do you have that will be converted?


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Try going to "OVGRS" web page. Paul Norton shows you how with great pictures, and instructions. 
www.ovgrs.org/ he has instructions for doing the B'mann 10 wheeler, and many other locomotives.


----------



## cgpiper (Oct 16, 2019)

Although I have DCC on my N layout, I'm not sure if I'm going there yet. I do plan to use the AirWire system. I wish I could just post pictures of the locos, but all I can say is that they're Bachmanns and 4-6-0. There are no other markings or model numbers on them (strange). And yes, I will want sound. I found a site with a conversion step-by-step process and it looks similar to one of my locos, so I'll study that for a while. And I guess I'll have to hunker down and dismantle one of mine to get familiar with how it will all fit inside.


----------



## cgpiper (Oct 16, 2019)

Thanks! I'll go check that OVGRS page out.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann had many versions of the 4-6-0.
Here is how I would rate them, hopefully others will chime in.



worst... Plastic side rods all versions
Better are the 10th anniversary, referred to as Annie Metal side rods
Best Spectrum version.

Poor puller is the industrial version.




Note that Bachmann at times sells the whole 'Annie" bottom, plow to rear coupler for a great price and with some mods you can upgrade the plastic side rod version.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Airwire is over the air DCC.


----------



## cgpiper (Oct 16, 2019)

Dan Pierce said:


> Bachmann had many versions of the 4-6-0.
> Here is how I would rate them, hopefully others will chime in.
> 
> 
> ...


This is a great help, Dan. All of these Bachmanns have plastic side rods  So I'll keep looking for something a bit more doable. At least these look good 

Thanks.


----------



## cgpiper (Oct 16, 2019)

Paul Burch said:


> Airwire is over the air DCC.


Thanks, Paul


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a somewhat older RCS pdf of how to fit battery R/C to a Bachmann "ANNIE" 4-6-0 tender.
https://www.rcs-rc.com/app/webroot/PDF/Acessories/Installation-kits/BIK-ANNIE.pdf
The kit will shortly be upgraded with the latest switch assembly.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

You might consider replacing the plastic chassis versions with the current metal ones. It appears that Bachmann has *various metal side versions* currently on sale for $45.

I'd suggest performing a search like *bachmann annie chassis* to see what others have experienced with this engine.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> This is a great help, Dan. All of these Bachmanns have plastic side rods  So I'll keep looking for something a bit more doable. At least these look good


There's a page full of description of the various types and other tweaks on George Schreyers website:
http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1/big_hauler_tips.html


Some of the plastic rod versions are decent.


----------



## cgpiper (Oct 16, 2019)

**** Habilis said:


> You might consider replacing the plastic chassis versions with the current metal ones. It appears that Bachmann has *various metal side versions* currently on sale for $45.
> 
> I'd suggest performing a search like *bachmann annie chassis* to see what others have experienced with this engine.


I was just thinking about that but I see there are a couple of different chassis available from Bachmann. Any idea on how to choose, since the model numbers on mine aren't readily apparent? $45 seems like a pretty good deal to get (my loco) moving.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Look at your engine might be... i.e. bumble bee, North Pole etc. then go to Bachmann’s site find that engine and compare the chassis to which looks like yours.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

If you can't figure out which model(s) you have you could *contact Bachmann* directly. While I have never done that myself I hear from others that they are usually very helpful.


----------



## cgpiper (Oct 16, 2019)

I composed a note to Bachmann right after this message thread but no answer.... and then I re-checked and the @$%^ message didn't send. Just sent it a minute ago (for real). There appear to be two different chassis available and I'm wondering what the major difference would be. If I don't hear back from Bachmann this week I'll just toss a coin .


----------



## cgpiper (Oct 16, 2019)

Okay, after a bunch of searching I found that two of my locos are Bachmann numbers 90022 and 90027. That should narrow it down for the Bachmann folks to tell me which chassis to buy.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Theses should be the ones. Loco Chassis 81097 and 81098


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

You might also want to ask your question on the *Bachmann Large Scale* forum. There is a very knowledgeable member, Loco Bill Canelos, that appears to always be willing to help. This is not a high actively forum but he seems to respond in about a day or so. 

There is a current thread, *Big hauler 4-6-0 & Annie 4-6-0 Chassis prices*, that may also assist in your quest.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What he said, and some of the sale chassis are out of stock. Great sale.


Greg


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2018)

There are three versions of the locos with plastic running gear. The original was the battery powered, then the first track power (very poor gearbox with all plastic gears) the 2nd track power with better gears (Plus). I haven't tried it yet, but it is possible to buy a Annie chassis, drive and metal running gear and splice the two together to get a better running loco.

I use Airwire with my ten-wheelers and other locos. Works great. 

If you are doing sound, we really like the Convertor 60 and Soundtraxx Tsunami Steam 2 decoder.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

See George Schreyers site for the 5 different versions of the 4-6-0 Big Hauler and the fixes he did. I have the Annie and it is the best of the haulers, but no comparison to the 2-6-0 LGB Mogul as in pulling power and longevity.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Or you can go to my site to see all SIX different versions of the big hauler. (actually George and I collaborated a long time back and shared data, but now the 6th gen is out)


Also, I've started documenting the Barry's Big Trains (BBT) conversions.


https://elmassian.com/index.php/lar...ds-aamp-tips/bachmann-motive-power/big-hauler


Greg


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Greg, as you and others may know, Barry Olsen has been moved from his home in south Glendale, AZ to assisted living. He sold his fantastic work shop and all the trains are now gone. His daughter isn't willing to speak to anyone about his condition, but when he finished work on three of my Bachmanns (maybe 3 years ago), he was fighting cancer. I really wish someone had been tutored under him and carried on his work.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The start of this thread was about converting to battery, just would say that Air Wire and Revolution are very popular in going Dead Rail.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, know that situation, helped donate some money to the daughter when it seemed on the up and up. Also, his daughter sold his house, not Barry. Any idea where he is right now or his condition, we have lost contact.


There is someone that knows all about the conversions, his "beta tester" and the most knowledgable person on BBT stuff is Dave Goodson.


Now, the specialized extrusion Barry used for his chassis is gone, no clue who the manufacturer was.


Greg


----------



## cgpiper (Oct 16, 2019)

*Bachmann chassis*

I was out of state for a while and just returned recently. While gone, the two Bachmann chassis that I ordered arrived, so now I can dismantle one of my locos and see what the difference is and then rebuild with the new one. For some reason I was under the impression that the replacement would have metal side rods but I think that was just an assumption on my part. Is that important? Should I try to locate metal ones or are they even available?

Just looking at the chassis out of the box and comparing it with the original (still attached to the loco), there doesn't appear to be much of a difference. But I'll take a closer look when dismantled.

My immediate goal (thanks, Treeman) is to make sure one of these is running well and then start on the battery/Airwire conversion. Since these are obviously not DCC ready, it looks like I'll start with the Airwire generic G4 decoder and then start studying the various battery options (once I determine how much space I have in one of the cars.

I appreciate all the tips.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Yes, know that situation, helped donate some money to the daughter when it seemed on the up and up. Also, his daughter sold his house, not Barry. *Any idea where he is right now or his condition, we have lost contact.*
> 
> 
> There is someone that knows all about the conversions, his "beta tester" and the most knowledgable person on BBT stuff is Dave Goodson.
> ...



bump in hopes of info


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Greg. I know that Stan Cornforth, Flagstaff area, was in touch. I used to see him at the ABTO train swaps in North Phoenix but Wet and Wild every six months. I understand that his daughter has moved him to assisted living or a nursing home...not sure which. He had a great shop by the house. He probably built or hand made all those engine mounts, gears and pilot wheel chassis himself. I know he had someone who did some of the machine work for him (maybe it was Dave or someone else). I know that Barry had worked for Bachmann for awhile (maybe as a consultant?). Anyway, I have three of this conversions and they work perfectly. I always wanted to buy his specialized "Bubble Bee" that he brought to the swap meets...but we could never agree on a price. If I learn more, I will let you know. Ed


----------

